

RIM responds to open letter published by BGR - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2011/06/30/rim-responds-to-open-letter-published-by-bgr/

======
shawndumas
Still no mention of iMessage...

------
ruethewhirled
that BGR site slows chrome down to a crawl for me :S

